# Apollo's Acres



## dajeti2 (May 1, 2007)

I just thought I'd take a minute to introduce the kids.

Otis is an English Lop. He is a year and a half old. He is my clown. Heis always tripping on his ears and then gives me a dirty look like Idid it. I can't help but laugh as I tell him, I'm no where near yousilly. He doesn't hop he walks which is really cute. He looks like abasset hound puppy. He also happens to be special needs. His mommystepped on him as a kit and partially ruptured his eye. The eye healedbut it tiny and barely fills the eye socket. Otie is a piggy when heeats hay and such so I have to flush his eye for him 1-4 times a day.The flushing tends to dry his eye out so he gets moisturizing eye dropsthroughout the day.

In my lap







1st trip to the park






*********************

Christa is a Mini Lop. She is just the sweetest little girl. She is ourPrincess. Every morning she has to get nose kisses and the same in theevening. She follows me every where when she's out. When she's in hercage she is always facing me and watching me. The only time she getsmajor 'tude is when I clean her cage. She's a neat freak and if I don'tput everything back exactly where it was, look out. She will throw atantrum like you wouldn't believe.

Trying to hide her dewlap from the camera











*********************

Hopi is a Mini Lop/New Zealand mix. He is a really sweetie. He isforever getting into trouble. When you catch him doing something heshouldn't he'll hide his head. Guess he figures if can't see him itwasn't him chewing the table leg. His newest game is pet me...not.He'll run up and nudge us, as we reach to love on him off he goes.He'll binky around and start another round. He'll finally wear himselfout and flop right next to us for his lovings.

My imitation of a human






Making a mess for mom hehehe






***************************

Stormy is my little heart attack. He's a Polish. I swear this littleguy lays awake at night thinking of new ways to scare me half to death.Stormy is having a very hard time adjusting to losing his eye sight. Hestarted developing cataracts and took it very hard. We just take it dayto day with him. There are days he doesn't want to leave the securityof his cage and we respect that.

Oh no she has the camera again






Playing with Jer






Well, these are the bunny members of our Zoo Crew.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2007)

*Oh my lovely crew but this one looks like my Connor! Cept I am not sure what he is. *

*



*

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> ***************************
> 
> Stormy is my little heart attack. He's a Polish. I swear this littleguy lays awake at night thinking of new ways to scare me half to death.Stormy is having a very hard time adjusting to losing his eye sight. Hestarted developing cataracts and took it very hard. We just take it dayto day with him. There are days he doesn't want to leave the securityof his cage and we respect that.
> 
> ...


----------



## dajeti2 (May 1, 2007)

The pet store we rescued Stormy from said he wasa Netherland Dwarf. Pam Nock said he's definitely not a ND but lookedjust like her Polish. The pics I've seen of Polish I have to agree.


----------



## Haley (May 1, 2007)

I loved looking at the pics of your babies! Theyare all so adorable and you can really see their personalities throughthe pictures. Are any of the kids bonded or are they all separate?

This picture is my favorite:






Wait, its a tie between that and this one:






They are just too much!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 1, 2007)

Thank you. No none of them are bonded. Christaand Hopi were bonded til the gender fairy came and gave him boy parts.I'm hesitiant to try and bond them. Christa is a complete neat freak,the slightest mess in her cage drives her bonkers for hours. Hopi is ahopeless mess lol. He is just so messy. Give him hay in his rack, herips it down and spreads it every where. Dumps his litter box everychance he gets. So not sure how that will work.

I am thinking of possibly getting Otis a girlfriend. I am just notready to add anymore bunns yet. We lost Apollo a year and a half agoand Koda and Norman 6 months apart last year. Maybe eventually.


----------



## Haley (May 1, 2007)

Ive heard of Apollo and how special he was. I cant imagine how difficult that was for you. 

We're glad to have you back :hug2:


----------



## dajeti2 (May 1, 2007)

Thank you.

Apollo was definitely one of a kind. He went everywhere with us. Heloved everyone, human and critter alike. He was really laid back too.


----------



## TinysMom (May 1, 2007)

Apollo ROCKED. I mean - his pictures ruled thisboard. Let Tina post pics of him and EVERYONE flocked there to seethem...he was one of the most personable bunnies I've read about.

His passing was a major loss to not only Tina and her family - but this board. 

Peg*

dajeti2 wrote: *


> Thank you.
> 
> Apollo was definitely one of a kind. He went everywhere with us. Heloved everyone, human and critter alike. He was really laid back too.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Peg. I have to be careful because once I start talking about Apollo I could just go on and on lol. 

Not having a camera anymore is driving me bonkers. I really need to go get one even if it's a disposable for now.


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 1, 2007)

I miss Apollo.
ed


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 1, 2007)

Apollo was a rabbit rock star! He was a legend and will never be forgotten. 

Tina, this is still my favorite Apollo pic:


----------



## missyscove (May 2, 2007)

Welcome back! I've heard so much about you. Your buns are beautiful. Especially Otis!


----------



## mambo101 (May 2, 2007)

Hey Tina! So glad your back.:colors:


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you Missy.

Hi Mambo, how are you?


----------



## mambo101 (May 2, 2007)

Great! Seeing you back here has made my day.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2007)

Awww that's so sweet, thank you.


----------



## m.e. (May 2, 2007)

Tina! :hug:

How wonderful to see pics of your babies :bunnyheart including precious Apollo :inlove: :bunnyangel:


----------



## dajeti2 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you ME


----------



## Pipp (May 2, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Ive heard of Apollo and how special he was. . .


Yeah, Tina's pretty special, too. :bouquet:



sas :hearts


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2007)

*Pipp wrote:*


> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Ive heard ofApollo and how special he was. . .
> ...






Thank you very much.

Laura, I don't know how I missed your response but I did. I'm sorry, Iwasn't ignoring you Sweetie. I adore that picture of Apollo. It's oneof the ones I use as my screensaver.

I'm so happy.:elephant: Dale surprised me by buying me a new digitalcamera last evening. I was experimenting with it and :shock:, it takes some awesome shots. Otis wanted no part of it at 4am, Stormythumped and I got the butt. So here are Christa and Hopi checking outthe new camera.

Christa
What is that camera doing in _MY_ cage




What's that noise




Do treats come with that flash




Here this is my good side




Being a Princess is so demanding





Hopi
That smells interesting




Do I look good in green




I love this toy




Here's my good side




OK I'm getting embarrassed


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

Aww such cuteness could be addictive.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 3, 2007)

lol Glad you liked them. I'm known to post afew...ummm...fair...ummm...ok alot of pics. I am forever snapping awayat this bunch. So there are always lots of pics.


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

You and Alecia will get along JUST fine then! (hehe sorry alecia! couldn't resist!)


----------



## JadeIcing (May 3, 2007)

*I have no idea what you are talking about.*

*binkies wrote: *


> You and Alecia will get along JUST fine then! (hehe sorry alecia! couldn't resist!)


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 3, 2007)

Wow I swear your babies have gotten evencuter if thats possible.:inlove:

I so loved seeing Apollo's pictures again, thatboy was a one in a million.:tears2::hug2:


----------



## HoneyPot (May 3, 2007)

Great pictures! I didn't realize howsimilar Christa and Hopi's marking were. What kind of cameradid you get?

________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 3, 2007)

Well, Welcome Back Tina!! I'm gladyou're back. I joined last September, right after I lost abeloved bun, BunBun(original, huh?). So, nice to meet you. 

I love your buns, especially Otie! How much does heweigh? The pic at the park, he looks big:shock:, not tomention those ears-whoa. He's lucky to have you to take careof him.

Crystal


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2007)

Alecia, there is no such thing as too many pics:highfive:. I am always taking pics. It is nothing for me to snap 300pics of this bunch at one time. Don't worry I don't post that many lol.

Bunnys Rule, thank you. It's so hard not to post a million Apollo pics. Apollo was definitely one of akind.

Nadia, Christa and Hopi's rescuer and myself believe Christa and Hopihad the same dad. They both looked completely different as babies. Themarkings started looking almost identical as they grew. Dale bought mea Kodak C653. It's proving to be an awesome little camera.

AngelnSnuffy, Hi, it's nice meeting you too. Sorry to hear you lost youBunbun. Losing them is never easy. Otis is 12 pounds. He is agood sized boy. I measured his ears again a few days ago and they are24" long and 6" wide. I'll have to try and get some more recent pics ofhim. I tried the other day but he wanted no part of it.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 4, 2007)

I do but I told her mine our "Still Lifes". I am home all day so I tend to have to much time on my hands.

I handle my blog, my fosters blog and my moms blog. 

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007) &lt;---Mine

Indieis in the House &lt;---Foster

TheRocky Show and Friends &lt;--- Moms


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2007)

YAY, a place where we can drool over Tina's babies . They are all looking so good, Tina.

Yes, all of us that knew Apollo miss him so much. He wasn't really arabbit at all - just a little person in a bunny suit, that wentcamping, to ball games, shopping etc 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2007)

I miss Apollo terribly. Not a day goes by thatitdoesn't hurt. I've had to accept it will probably alwayshurt. Believe it or not accepting that has made it much easier to dealwith.

Normally Otis fights getting his eyes rinsed, not bad but enough that'sit not as easy as it used to be. He squirms alot, I'm trying to holdonto 12 lbs. that suddenly has to squirm around plus hold an eye cupand rinse. I think I need more arms.:tongutwo: This morninghe was an angel. I even got his drops in without any fuss. As a rewardI set him down on the couch beside Jeremy and gave him a cookie.

He had more fun climbing on Jer, looking out the window and checkingout the camera, that his cookie wasn't even nibbled. So here is howOtis spent part of his morning.

This is what his eye looks like now.





Bat Bunny




It is too early for that flash to be going off




Look at that butt and tail :shock:




Don't make me come over there and turn that flash off for you




You're invading my private space





Otis loves towels. He is always digging and mouthing them. He looks more like a puppy than a bunny in these shots.





















A weird shot Jer took.





TGIF everyone.


----------



## Spring (May 4, 2007)

Hi Tina! :wiggle

I'm loving the pictures! All of your guys have something so specialabout them. I just adore Otis. Look at those ears! Man!  I probablycouldn't resist just sitting and playing with those cute little thingsfor hours. And look at that tail! Wow. Goes on for miles!  I love howChrista almost has this baby look to her. Her and Hopi are also thatmuch extra special because they have a Poppy look to them .Stormy sounds like such a character! What a little rascal!

Can't wait to hear more about your little crew!


----------



## naturestee (May 4, 2007)

All the bunnies look great! Otis lookslike such a sweetheart. You can always send him myway. *hint hint* So are you not having any problemswith his eye? I remember when you got him, you thought hemight need some surgery but it looks like he's doing reallygood. And oh man, I love those ears!


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2007)

The vet gave us the option of removingthe eye and stitching the socket shut or eye washes and moisturizingeye drops a couple times a day. I can't bring myself to opt for forsurgery when it's not aproblem for him. 

He's had problems with both of his eyes watering. It's due towhat happened and not much can be done except wipe his eyes every sooften. You can see in the pics how the fur around his eyes is a bitthin.

Spring, thank you. I have sat for the longest time just rubbingOtie's ears. Wow my two do look like your Poppy. Stormy is definitelyisa handful.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2007)

:shock:OMG - who stole Oti's ears :shock:

Too, Too cute 

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2007)

:laugh:He had them both flipped to the side away from hte camera.

My favorite is when he flips his right ear to the left side and theleft to the right. Looks like he's trying to tie them up out of the way.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 4, 2007)

We're going camping so I'll be on tomorrow or Sunday evening the lasted.


----------



## Spring (May 4, 2007)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> My favorite is when he flips his right ear to the left sideand the left to the right. Looks like he's trying to tie them up out ofthe way.


Haha! As soon as you said that I thought "Do your ears hang low, dothey wobble to and fro can you tie them in a knot can you tie them in abow..."!

Have fun camping!


----------



## Bassetluv (May 5, 2007)

Tina, all of your bunnies are gorgeous! But ofcourse Otis is especially beautiful to me, since I'm biased towardEnglish lops. He has such an expressive face...what a handsome boy heis! 
:inlove:

Oh, and Apollo....:hug2:...I remember sometime after I joined theforum, going through your thread that had so many pics of him...I wasmesmerized by them. There was something very special about Apollo thattranscended even photographs...it was as though one could feel his soulcoming through. I think he was much more than a heart bunny...he trulywas an old soul. I can only imagine what you went through when you losthim, as I remember feeling so stunned - devastated - when I heard, asdid so many others. Apollo was greatness defined in the form of abunny...


----------



## m.e. (May 5, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Apollo was greatness defined in the form of a bunny...



*Amen* to that!:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2 (May 5, 2007)

We're back from camping. Ugh it was damp, it wascold, I am so glad I'm home. I've decided the next time we go campingI'm going to see how Christa likes it. We took Otis once and it was anightmare. He was just not himself, thumping, throwing stuff, just nota happy bunn. I had to take him home because he was not enjoying it atall. Stormy is just too skittish to even think about taking himcamping, I know it would upset him to much. We'll see how Christa andHopi take to it.

Spring, every time Otis gets his ears tangled like that, that song goes through my head.

Di and ME, :bigtears:both of your responses are so sweet. To be honestI'm not over Apollo, and I really don't think I ever will be. I stillcry more days than not. But then people say things like you both didand I smile. I'm so glad I was able to share him with so many.

I was going to wait awhile longer before I did this but in light ofwhat I've been reading and hearing I think now would be a good time. 







http://pets.webshots.com/album/558876620qnYGOs

I've set up a photo album for Apollo. I put into it over 1,000pictures. You can leave comments also. The best part is that thepictures will always be there. If you go to the site you will see youcan also download the pics, so if you see one or two or a few that youlike please feel free. All I ask is that you send me a pm here and justlet me know what they will be used for. I just don'twant tosee him entered in contests for cash prizes or sponsoring something I'mnot comfortable with. I hope you understand.


Tina


----------



## binkies (May 6, 2007)

That is a beautiful memorial. I know it has to be hard on you not having him around anymore.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 6, 2007)

Tina, I sat this morning and looked at every photo and cried and smiled. 

Apollo was simply the most gorgeous rabbit ever, and not justthat. His personality really shines through inthosepictures.

My favorites are the outdoor shots. The natural light reallybrought out his beauty. His eyes were extraordinarilybeautiful. 

He captured so many hearts. He'll never be forgotten.


----------



## dajeti2 (May 6, 2007)

Binkies, thank you. It is hard, but I am so gladI am the picture taking nut that I am. I have so many awesome pics ofmy big guy.

Laura, I really love his outdoor pics too. I also really likethe ones that have people or animals with him. To me those show howawesome he was with everyone and every critter. I just wish I couldhave gotten a picture of him kissing the piglet at the fair.

********

We finally got most of the bunny and people gardens planted. Wouldn'tyou know it we have a frost warning tonight so have to go out and covereverything up.:growl:I was hoping to get pics of the kidsoutside today but will have to wait until the ground is dry and it'swarmer.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to show us thosepictures Tina, I so loved seeing the wonderful boy again. I stillremember having tears running down my face when I heard he had passedaway,:tears2:love you Apollo.:hug2:


----------



## 2bunmom (May 6, 2007)

Hi Tina!!! It is so good tohave you back!!!  I have thought about you, your peoplefamily and bunny family many times. I see from the picturesthat your bunny family is doing really well. I hope that Daleand Jer are doing well also. I haven't taken time to gothrough the memorial for Apollo yet, but one of my favorite pictures ofhim was the Elvis pic. My favorite story was when you weresick and he would come check on you. Oh ,and the time youtook him to the ball game and the people got upset because they thoughthe was a dog. Didn't they think that you did something to hisears? 

Yes, he was one special bunny!! I am sorry that hewas with youjust a shot time. Sometimes life doesnot seem fair!! 

Do you have any other critters? I always enjoyed your animalstories!! Feel free to share if you have anymore. So good to see youback!!!:bunnydance: Beckie,Trouble and Trixie


----------



## dajeti2 (May 6, 2007)

Bunnys Rule, awww that means so much. I know itsounds kind of selfish but sometimes it helps to know we are not alonein missing Apollo.



Beckie, Yes a woman at Jer's game thought Apollo was a dogand got very cross thinking I had done some cruel surgery to make hisbig ears stand up like that. The look on her face when I picked him toshow her he wasn't a dog but a rabbit...priceless. 

Dale and Jer are doing very well, thank you. 

We did add two special needs kitties to our family. We added toadorable kitties to our family. The family we got them from left outthe problems they both have. We found out once they were here forawhile. Dusty can have anything but the cheapest cat food. Everythingelse and he vomits for hours.

Skreechy has some brain damage so requires a lot of extraattention to keep him safe and happy. He gets lost in the house andwill cry constantly. So we have to keep calling his name so he can findus or go get him. He was hyper-sensitive to touch, he wanted us to pethim but after 5 minutes he would cry and couldn't handle it. He'sgotten much better about it now.

I'm going to get some pics of them up some time this week for sure.


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

Pics? :waiting:


----------



## dajeti2 (May 7, 2007)

Weekends here are usually pretty busy and we are gone or outside most of the time.

I took a few pics of Dusty and Skreechy I just have to upload them, I'll do it tomorrow. 

Here is one of them snuggling.

Dusty &amp; Skreechy-Brotherly Love.


----------



## missyscove (May 8, 2007)

Your kitties are soo beautiful too!


----------



## binkies (May 9, 2007)

How sweet!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (May 9, 2007)

Awww!! That is sooo cute! 

I haven't talked to you in such a long time! I hope everything is going well! :sunshine:

-Jenn


----------



## dajeti2 (May 9, 2007)

Wouldn't you know it. Just when you write sownall the things you want to get done, you get sick and don't do any ofit. I've had a nasty cold these past few days. I hope you don't mindbut pics may take a bit long. Thank you Missy and Binkies.

Hi Jenn, how are you. Hope everything is going great for you and Wrigley.


----------

